# Carlsons Extended Choke



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

I bought a 12 gauge Extended FULL choke for steel shot for my remington 870 Supermag, any one have one of these, how do they work out, in the letter i got, it says it will handle UPTO BB size shot, but anything bigger than that needs a more open choke, or anything more than 1500 FPS.
Adam


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I have one and I like it. The only steel I have ran through it is 2's.


----------

